# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  szklane oczy

## canyouhelpme

witam ,nieweim czy odpowiedni dzial , ale niweim pod ktory podchodzi moj problem, od razu chcialbym zaznaczyc ze nie biore zadnych lekow ani tymbardziej zadnych urzywek , od pewnego momentu jakies 3 miesiace mam caly czas szkliste oczy , cos podobnego jak na tym zdjeciu :



z poczatku myslalem ze to z powodu zaburzonego oddychania, zwykle takie oczy sa w wyniku jakis stanow emocjonalnych , podniecenia itp ale ja takie oczy mam caly czas , niezaleznie od sytuacji. Robiłem ogolne badania na krew, na cukier , bylem u laryngologa, niby wszystko w porzadku. Co moze byc tego przyczyna ? czy moze to byc nieprawidlowe oddychanie >? prosze o pomoc poniewaz przeszkadza to w codziennym zyciu, najbardziej w kontaktach z ludzmi, ktorzy dziwnie reaguja , wyglada to jakbym caly czas chodzil "podniecony" . Prosze o jakies rady , gdzie sie z tym problemem udac i jakie moga byc tego przyczyny ?

----------


## pani marusia

Szkliste oczy mogą być objawem stanu zapalnego. Podstawowe badania krwi mogą nie ujawnić choroby. W celu określenia jednoznacznej przyczyny w pierwszej kolejności należy wykluczyć choroby niezwiązane z okiem, dlatego proponuję wizytę u internisty. Być może konieczna będzie także konsultacja z okulistą.

----------

